# Looking for a rod benson deer call



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

Anyone know who has one in stock?


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

meijers used to carry them, thats where i bought mine. i just saw one not too long ago, i think at gander mtn but could have been cabelas. i would chek meijers first.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Don't know if they have them in stock but I got mine a couple years back at Cabelas in Dundee.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I tried to email Rod Benson to see where I could locate one and his email address was not valid anymore. Are you sure he is still making them as I have checked alot of places with no luck.


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Cabelas stocks them and Rod is usually down there for the whitetail hunters week with a table. I got 3 from him last year, just haven't gone over that way to see if they have them in stock in the last few weeks.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hands down best grunt call ever made (imo). I can attribute at least 5-6 bucks have fallen thanks to the ol Rod Benson. That thing works like magic. Calls in does piece of cake also, especially when there is younger ones around.
Guy I work with just got one at meijers. That is the only place I've ever found one.


----------



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

I have went to 3 meijers so far with no luck.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

i got mine at mill creek in dexter about 2 years ago


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark's Sport Shop in Grant, MI has them. 

Mark


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.rodbensongamecalls.com/


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

When do you guys start using the calls? I have one but have never had anything respond. I'm not even sure i'm using it right.


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

I saw one listed on Ebay, today


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

There's still a Rod Benson Game Calls, but, Rod sold the business. Still using the name tho.

Does anybody know if Rod is building the calls for the new owners ?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Thunderhead said:


> There's still a Rod Benson Game Calls, but, Rod sold the business. Still using the name tho.
> 
> Does anybody know if Rod is building the calls for the new owners ?



I just talked with Rod last week and he made it sound as he's done......his exact words were "f-work I'm done and retired and going bow hunting"....:lol: thats not to say that there isn't some connection but it sounded like he was done............ seen him at the Sport Shop in Hespertucky and then at the diner down the street......



,


----------



## hexfly1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Whats the best way to use these? How often should you use it in the woods/ Best time of the season they work?


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't usually use it until I see a buck. Then I can see his reaction to it. Young buck setting gets the most response from younger bucks(3.5 and younger). The back of the call has a great explanation of all the settings.


----------



## hexfly1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Well im pretty new to hunting. bought a cross bow last year and got my first deer ever, it was a doe. Im unable to use a compound bow and got a permit to use a crossbow. Well, tonight I went out just before dark. I blew into it every 10 to 15 minutes. After about 45 minutes i seen a doe, then another doe... all out of range... Then i just turned around to look behind me and a 6 point was about 20 yards away just looking at me, and i looking at it. I knew I was going to scare it off with another sudden move. It slow walked around me behind some trees. I pulled up on my bow, it looked again at me as i waited for it to walk another 10 yards out in the clearing... Then i watched its white tail wag as it walked away!! Oh well, try again tomorrow!


----------



## hexfly1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Well im pretty new to hunting, the last 2 times I went hunting I seen bucks. It must work. Went out this morning. I blow into it once about every ten to 15 minutes. about 8:00 I here a grunt, I think I was communicating with this dear. 10 minutes later i see him crunching threw the woods at me. He walked around my blind just out of range go figure. A 6 point, nice one. He was starring at me, tried my best not to move. I moved slowly to blow into it again, he looked at me and walked away. Waited 5 minutes after he walked away and I blew into again. Waited about 5 more minutes and blew in it again. Just a few minutes late I see him again walk around me....Not sure if im doing this right. :help:


----------



## Spur Collector (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi guys- I want to thank you for your interest in Rod Benson Game Calls. My name is Mike and I am slowly taking the buisness over from Rod. Rod is still very much involved and will continue to be for a long time. We are working hard to make it easier for the consumer to find our calls. You can check out our web site, it's still a work in progress. If we can do anything for you give us a call.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

got my last 2 at cabelas. I think I saw some at Dumhams too. Best grunt tube around in my opinion.

J-


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

jjc155 said:


> Best grunt tube around in my opinion.


Yes sir...My 8 year old daughter was using one(just calling away) Sunday night and called a 6 point into my yard.


----------



## Spur Collector (Jul 14, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> I just talked with Rod last week and he made it sound as he's done......his exact words were "f-work I'm done and retired and going bow hunting"....:lol: thats not to say that there isn't some connection but it sounded like he was done............ seen him at the Sport Shop in Hespertucky and then at the diner down the street......
> 
> 
> 
> ,


 I don't know where you get your info or who you had lunch with but I know for a fact Rod Benson Does not talk like that. Personal friend of mine!


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

If you are looking to get one for next year call 517-522-8487 he might still have some.


----------

